# CYBERPUNK WARSAW



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi this is me and here are my photos. You can find me on instagram here: Login • Instagram


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Warsaw


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great photos! Can you tell something about the last, post apocalyptic picture?


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

Nightsky said:


> Great photos! Can you tell something about the last, post apocalyptic picture?


Thank you, it was my first photoshop composite from picture of warsaw and a still from Bladerunner 2049 movie ) I just though colors are so close that i will make this haha.

Anyway, here are some more. These are from 2020, since then i've made a lot of progress in editing, my new pictures look more natural than that. But anyway, enjoy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

Well... i'm back. Remember, i have an account on instagram, plz follow my if you like my photos  








Rafał Gołębiewski (@r_biewski) • Instagram photos and videos


806 Followers, 111 Following, 220 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Rafał Gołębiewski (@r_biewski)




www.instagram.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome back! Great, very nice updates btw


----------



## michaelvvmoreno (9 mo ago)

I love this city. I was there for the second time in the fall of 2021. It is a very kind, beautiful and comfortable city to live in. And most of all I like that Warsaw, for all its modernity, has preserved its historical heritage. In general, I like Poland very much, it remains a very rich country, where you can still find many historical buildings from the Middle Ages, the last period of the great Polish Middle Ages, as well as many churches. At the same time, it is very modern.
Sorry if the pictures are not of high quality, I'm a bad photographer but a good essay writer, I just really wanted to share with you.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Your photos are great - definitely make me want to visit ! 

Thank you , Steve


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

I took some new photos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Warsaw once again


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

After a long time, nice photo from Warsaw


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, it's me again. Check my profile on instagram  








Rafał Gołębiewski (@r_biewski) • Zdjęcia i filmy na Instagramie


Obserwujący: 706, obserwowani: 125 posty: 203 – zobacz zdjęcia i filmy zamieszczone przez Rafał Gołębiewski (@r_biewski) na Instagramie




www.instagram.com


----------

